# 26.5 scale 6 string buying advise.



## Bakes (May 31, 2013)

Hey yall, I'm new to the threads, and I'm desperate.

I've looked all over the web, and I simply CANNOT find a 26.5 scale 6 string guitar (I mostly play 7 string, but LOVE the 26.5 scale) other than the RGD series.

I'm not a big fan of Ibanez guitars, BUT I would be willing to buy one if it was my last option. I'm looking to spend $1000 bucks or under, but I can't stand the bolt on neck of the RGD420/320

Any suggestions?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 31, 2013)

Schecter Hellraiser/Blackjack EX?


----------



## MikeSweeney (May 31, 2013)

if you like tellys then the telly baritone would be good its 499 in USA and Canada and with the left over money you can mod the shit outta it and its a 27 if you dont mind the 1/2 inch diff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2013)

Schecter did a few 26.5'' baritones. The Blackjack C-1 EX, the SLS C-1 EX, the Hellraiser C-1 EX, and the Damien Platinum C-1 EX.

EDIT: Schecter also did another baritone, but I forgot what it's called. I also believe Yamaha did a line of 26.25'' baritones called the "Drop 6" series.

EDIT2: Remembered the name. It was a Scorpion Elite Baritone. And good god, does it look terrible.







If you want something more tame, I'd look at the Yamaha Drop 6's or the Schecter Blackjack C-1 EX. If you don't mind the bat inlays, the Damien Platinum EX and SLS EX will also fit the bill, and I'm not exactly sure about this, but the SLS EX may be getting offset dot inlays soon.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 31, 2013)

I have an RGD321 and I love it personally. The quality is excellent. Really kinda bummed they seem to have stopped making the 6 string RGDs.

That said, I've also thought about trying a Schecter baritone too because they look really solid. I'd go with the Blackjack


----------



## patata (May 31, 2013)

You can make one(if you're willing to).
You can get a custom for a little bit more bucks.


----------



## Bakes (Jun 1, 2013)

Not bad at all!

I'm looking at the Yamahas since they look the tamest, but they still have a bolt on 

I've heard ESP has a 26.5 scale 6 string out there, but I haven't found anything. Does anybody know anything about that?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 1, 2013)

Bakes said:


> Not bad at all!
> 
> I'm looking at the Yamahas since they look the tamest, but they still have a bolt on
> 
> I've heard ESP has a 26.5 scale 6 string out there, but I haven't found anything. Does anybody know anything about that?



ESP/LTD no longer does a lot of production model baritones. Right now Schecter has the most to offer in this department--other than the ones already listed they also have a sig 6 string bari: Kenny Hickey Signature C-1 EX S - Schecter Guitar Research 

You might be able to find some old early-mid 2000's LTD 27" baritones on ebay or something (Viper = VB200, VB300 and VB400 series/ MH = MHB200, MHB300, MHB400 I think). If you do grab a Viper Baritone you will need to move the strap button though due to neck-dive.

Currently ESP/LTD does have a production 6 string baritone (EC-401B):
The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website


Keep in mind that the Schecter SLS C-1 EX Baritone (Blackjack SLS C-1 EX Baritone - Schecter Guitar Research) has a very similar neck and body profile to LTD guitars.


----------



## Livewest (Jun 1, 2013)

Out of interest, I have like massive fingers, length and girth (no jokes lol). Presumably an extended scale would suit me as moving past say 17th fret my fingers are wider than the space between the frets which is a pain in the arse? Would an extended scale make those spaces larger?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 1, 2013)

ESP LTD EC-401B BLKS (Baritone) - Thomann Polska

This, LTD EC401b, its 27" but i guess you could give it a shot


----------



## Kendalllikevines (Jun 3, 2013)

I just got rid of my RGD2120z for a EBMM JP6, but in my opinion it's the best guitar for the price in that scale.


----------

